# Snowy Cemetery



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone know how to make "snow" on the ground that isn't that white cotton fluff stuff or the snow maker that makes soap bubbles. The "snow" will be left outside most of October and in December so it has to withstand getting wet and mildew and stuff from being left outside. I have a link of an example of what I am talking about. Thanks.

Snowy Cemetery pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

That's gonna be tough.Anything you put down will get dirty from wind,animals,ect.If its loose ,it will blow away.Anything solid might kill the lawn or plantings underneath.If it were on a patio or driveway,you could paint plastic sheeting then sprinkle plastic snow on it while it was still wet.But you would have too redo it,once it wore off.Hmmmmm,I'll have to keep thinking on this one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmm is right Wyatt....
was just thinking maybe You could use a web shooter and make square areas,spray paint those white and as Wyatt suggested the loose snow fake snow on that ( get the sparkly kind) then connect the pieces with small stakes?
I thought this because maybe it would still let light thru to grass somewhat


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

As bad as it might sound, I really don't care if I lose the lawn, when we bought the house it was just dirt, and I fixed it up, I could do it again...Shhh...don't tell the wifey though...LOL


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't know your budget but for very good realism and ease, I would use a 2 part foam system. Roll out some plastic in the yard where you want the snow and spray it right onto the plastic in patterns similar to the picture you posted. Use thin metal tent stakes to keep it in place in a strong wind. You would probably even be able to pick it up and store it after the season and re-use either as snow or maybe cave walls or something.
http://www.rhhfoamsystems.com/apps_props.php


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I know in some movies they use white sand, but what a mess to clean up!

Batting material found in fabric shops? Then if you need to pile it around something, you could use polyester stuffing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Old bed sheets could be used as well as old carpet.
The trick is your lighting.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This is intriguing. Explain more about the lighting Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Lighting is the key to whatever display you do.
If you want you cemetery to look real, you use blue lighting from above (moon glow) and paint them accordingly.
You would do the same with snow.
Back when I first got started with making my own headstones, I would cut them, wait until it got dark out and lit them up with the lighting I was going to use.
Then I grabbed my paints and went to work until I found what I liked.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the idea of a snowy cemetery but will people think you are confused?
"Why is there Christmas snow on the halloween display?" LOL!

I think it adds a gloomy, cold to the scene. It is a great idea if you can pull it off plus you have the added benefit of color light reflection from the snow. If you put blue lights for a moon glow effect then the white snow is going to reflect that and add to the ambiance. Also it will give more contrast and definition to show shadows. I like it!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Snow spell, that's your best option, start sending letters to Santa now and maybe you'll get a white halloween


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

haha I'm dreaming off a white halloween...

Those pics are from Nightmare Before X-Mas. (I'm good)
Are you trying to do that theme?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Skeleton, actually I'm not doing that theme, just A) thought I would make a cold, snowy cemetery (yea I know October doesn't equal snow) but who said we all had to follow set rules, and B) why not make a christmas-y cemetery when December comes, you know, tombstones with christmas lights on them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I know quit a few haunters that do get snow on Halloween!
Most are here and are from Canada!!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

You could use this stuff http://www.snow-powder.com/ I have seen guys use it on their christmas displays (my other hobby) and it worked pretty well if you have a sprinkler system you can leave it on to keep the snow moist and fluffy. It looks and almost feels just like the real thing. The guy who I saw use it is also from SUNNY So Cal so it was pretty warm and it still did a good job of staying covered. Good Luck


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

SoCal Scare said:


> You could use this stuff http://www.snow-powder.com/ I have seen guys use it on their christmas displays (my other hobby) and it worked pretty well if you have a sprinkler system you can leave it on to keep the snow moist and fluffy. It looks and almost feels just like the real thing. The guy who I saw use it is also from SUNNY So Cal so it was pretty warm and it still did a good job of staying covered. Good Luck


that's pretty cool thanks for info SoCal Scare

might be just what they need .


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You know - it doesn't have to be "proper" snow...the trick may be more than the ground...

maybe it painters drop clothes that are white.... discreetly staked down... then maybe there is crumpled newspaper under them for that snow "crunch." On the top - sprinkle with white glitter to allude to crystals.

Then the trick would be not only the aforementioned lighting - but then take great stuff to the tops and one edge of your tombstones to give them some snowey build up.

It wouldn't look like Burtons cemetary exactly - but might be a decent tradeoff.

Just thoughts. You might be able to do all that for $20.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I could even see making panels for your yard, just use plywood and cut it into sections to piece together, then make "piles" and slopes with boxes and newspaper, then cover it with white fabric, and even starch it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I saw something on TV last year around Christmas time.
There was a guy who decorated his yard lived in AZ but really wanted snow for his dispaly.

He ended up hiring people to come in and paint his yard white!
They used the kind of paint used on football fields and stuff.
Safe for the yard, and lasts a good while!
You may want to check into this...

Also, if it's too costly to hire someone, the sell spray paint cans of the stuff used to plan for landscaping.

Hope you get stuff figured out!
.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the great ideas...heck, I might just use a bit of everything from plywood panels and white drop cloths (I agree with the lighting techniques because I use lights and shadows to hide and enhance my scene), to Great Stuff to that football chalk to that Powedered Snow stuff. I will have to do some research and see how much it will all come out to.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

U could move up here to Sudbury Ontario Canada!!!lol no but here are some real snow shots for ya from last year I lost 5 tenst because we got 6inches of wet snow in a hour had to rebuild the whole haunt in 2 weeks...
















I guess it looks kind of nice but this is the damage it can do as well...


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Northern, wow...yea, if it ever snowed like that where I live it would be total chaos. Heck, if we even get like a quarter inch of rain people seem to forget how to drive, let alone in the snow.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

They make a snow machine I saw one the other day on a site for like $50 bucks


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

How about skipping the large snow on the ground thing, and switch to one of those DJ snow machines with small, easy to make, patches of snow.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cost on that skull and bone?


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> cost on that skull and bone?


129 on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/American-DJ-Sno...ryZ29943QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Keep in mind, they don't make piles of snow, they just keep a few flakes floating around in the air. I have seen one working at a Santa's house. It was pretty cool, I think you would need a fan to spread the flakes around in the air a little better. On it's own, the flakes kinda landed in a 7foot by 7 foot area.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

frstvamp1r said:


> Skeleton, actually I'm not doing that theme, just A) thought I would make a cold, snowy cemetery (yea I know October doesn't equal snow) but who said we all had to follow set rules, and B) why not make a christmas-y cemetery when December comes, you know, tombstones with christmas lights on them.


Whaddaya mean October doesn't equal snow?


----------

